# "Flying Pencil" & Me 262



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

These two models, a German "Flying Pencil" and a Me 262 jet, were built in the late 80s . Cannot remember what model brand they are, the official name of the flying pencil, or their scales. The Flying Pencil is nine inches long and the Me 262 is five and three quarters inches long. I do recall that they involved a fair amount of work, but they are still paying dividends in the form of visual satisfaction. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those are old Airfix kits. The Dornier is acutally up for a reissue this year, if its not out by now. It is a pretty good kit for its age. The Messerschmitt 262 is one of Airfix's more elderly kits. I think its still out in a gift set with a small tube of glue and some Humbrol acrylic paints.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The Dornier's official designation is Do-17.


----------



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the info, gentlemen! I've got a few more unbuilt kits from the 80s still in their boxes. Will get them out of storage and post what they are.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

A treasure hunt! :thumbsup: Looking good so far! Keep us informed!

I've found that older models fit perfectly into some cool dioramas--you might want to do a few that way to display them.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------

